# Pop up



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've bought two scratch posts but Mai Tai's favourite toy is her pop-up cube!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww that looks like fun, i want one for my dizzy,,,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Got it from Pinky Pawz on ebay - they might have some left only £2.99!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

Holly at pinkypawz is great she has lots left lol x
glad she likes her cube x


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you posted this....ive just gone and bought my kitten one off Ebay


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think they're brilliant! Every kitty should have one (except Gizmo cos he's too grumpy to play - lol)


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

coleo and meow have a blue one they getting the other colours for xmas x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

She looks very happy playing in her toy xx

She is a gorgeous kitty, I love the blue points - they are my fave  xx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Lynn - is her name Mai (as in my) or Mai (as in May)?

Have you thought of any names yet???


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous piccies - she has stunning eyes!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, fab pikkies they're great those cubes arn't they, mine love them too. We were lucky and won them at a show*


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine arrived today and Freedom absolutely loves it.....so glad you posted this as i had never seen them before and yes a bargain for £2.99. 

Thanks for keeping my kitten occupied....lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Mine arrived today and Freedom absolutely loves it.....so glad you posted this as i had never seen them before and yes a bargain for £2.99.
> 
> Thanks for keeping my kitten occupied....lol


A pleasure my dear. Glad to have been of service!:001_smile:
I might have to get another one the way Mai Tai's been going with it!


----------

